# Moon rise over Washington DC



## Kethaneni

The moon was forecast to rise right across The capitol hill, Washington memorial and Lincoln memorial on 28th of Feb. There were many people gathered to capture the nice moment but the skies were cloudy and I was able to get only the following.My pics a bit grainy. First time trying to shoot Moon with other stuff in the picture.  C&C welcome.


----------



## reznap

2nd one looks really cool, especially with the matching lights on top of the monument.


----------



## rocdoc

I like the first one better, spooky!... It looks like these are taken with a REALLY long zoom, to get that perspective distortion with the moon looking that huge and the three monuments looking like they are one block apart. Care to share some exif?


----------



## jbylake

Not exactly C&C, but how cool is that.  Talk about being in the right place at the right time!:thumbup::thumbup:

J.


----------



## webmaster705

These are prefect shots, looks really cool and alive i feel i am there at the moment, i like second one more


----------



## fokker

Cool shots, shame about the noise. Have you done any noise reduction on these?


----------



## The Empress

Had you seen it before and decided to take pics of it or just get lucky? lol nice shots!!


----------



## Antarctican

Wow, nicely done! I like them both, but there's something about the partially obscured orangey moon behind the Capitol building in the second shot (is that the Capitol building?) that really grabs me.


----------



## PhotoXopher

There's actually software that allows you to track where the moon will rise and set.

Awesome captures!


----------



## Kethaneni

Antarctican said:


> Wow, nicely done! I like them both, but there's something about the partially obscured orangey moon behind the Capitol building in the second shot (is that the Capitol building?) that really grabs me.



Thanks Antarctican!



The Empress said:


> Had you seen it before and decided to take pics of it or just get lucky? lol nice shots!!



I was on a meetup group and one of the organizer had said that the moon would rise in line with all these some 3 months back. There were close to 40 people there for this event. And I did see a similar picture before. 


fokker said:


> Cool shots, shame about the noise. Have you done any noise reduction on these?



Thanks, I haven't tried any. Will try. 


jbylake said:


> Not exactly C&C, but how cool is that.  Talk about being in the right place at the right time!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!
> J.



Thanks!



rocdoc said:


> I like the first one better, spooky!... It looks like these are taken with a REALLY long zoom, to get that perspective distortion with the moon looking that huge and the three monuments looking like they are one block apart. Care to share some exif?


F-Stop: f/5.3
Exposure time: 1/4 sec
ISO speed: ISO-1600
Focal length: 180 mm
White balance: Auto



reznap said:


> 2nd one looks really cool, especially with the matching lights on top of the monument.



Thanks!


webmaster705 said:


> These are prefect shots, looks really cool and alive i feel i am there at the moment, i like second one more


Thanks!


PhotoXopher said:


> There's actually software that allows you to track where the moon will rise and set.
> 
> Awesome captures!


Yes, there are websites to track.


----------



## Kethaneni

Somehow the second picture is missing in the original post. Re-posting it.


----------



## Hardrock

Kethaneni said:


> Somehow the second picture is missing in the original post. Re-posting it.


 
I really like this one!


----------



## pbelarge

From Kethaneni







I am seeing things or are did these two guys get the same shot?


----------



## Kethaneni

pbelarge said:


> From Kethaneni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seeing things or are did these two guys get the same shot?



pbelarge, even if 30 people came up with the same shot, I wouldn't be surprised. There were close to 40 people on that day in the same location to capture this.


----------



## pbelarge

I am not condemning, I am amazed that both of these shots made it to this one forum.

Nice shot for both of you. It also sort of confirms your shot as not being a photoshop clip.


----------



## Kethaneni

pbelarge said:


> I am not condemning, I am amazed that both of these shots made it to this one forum.
> 
> Nice shot for both of you. It also sort of confirms your shot as not being a photoshop clip.



pbelarge, I was not defensive either, Sorry if I sounded like that. And thanks for the tip (confirms your shot as not being a photoshop clip), some of my friends had a tough time believing the shot.


----------



## Mesoam

this shot has amazing potential, you need to be zoomed and focused on that capital building and forget everything else, crank down that ISO next time


----------



## Kethaneni

Mesoam said:


> this shot has amazing potential, you need to be zoomed and focused on that capital building and forget everything else, crank down that ISO next time



I was trying to get all three monuments, next time it's going to be just the capitol hill. Thank you!


----------

